# Good, cheap, sub-$100 military watch



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd like to find a good blackface military watch for under $100.

Not so into quartz; hate the price of batteries.

Any suggestions?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Anything in the Seiko 5 Military line in automatic should fit the bill. They usually run about $60.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Anything in the Seiko 5 Military line in automatic should fit the bill. They usually run about $60.


At that price point, that's by far the best option.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Anything in the Seiko 5 Military line in automatic should fit the bill. They usually run about $60.


That is a handsome watch.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> At that price point, that's by far the best option.


Yep, unbeatable


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Why oh why did I open this thread? Now I have to buy another watch...oh well.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

That's the model with the green dial. Here's the black dial version, which is what the OP is after.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK809-Automatic-Black-Canvas/dp/B002SSUQFG/ref=pd_sbs_watch_2


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I'd have a hard time telling time because of the prominent minute markers on the dial; looking at this Citizen:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EQS1JW/ref=gno_cart_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

These are very nice looking watches, but doesn't the largeness of the dial take away from the classic look for anybody? The mid-century Hamiltons (and similar) that these are imitating were not 37 or 38 mm, they were more like 33 or 34. I know this probably sounds like nitpicking, but I currently wear a Timex that's 35mm across and were it any larger it would look ridiculous on me.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Captain America said:


> I think I'd have a hard time telling time because of the prominent minute markers on the dial; looking at this Citizen:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EQS1JW/ref=gno_cart_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


That Citizen is a quartz model, though if replacing batteries is your only concern, the Eco-Drive should eliminate that need.



leisureclass said:


> These are very nice looking watches, but doesn't the largeness of the dial take away from the classic look for anybody? The mid-century Hamiltons (and similar) that these are imitating were not 37 or 38 mm, they were more like 33 or 34. I know this probably sounds like nitpicking, but I currently wear a Timex that's 35mm across and were it any larger it would look ridiculous on me.


This has been discussed in a previous thread, though I can't remember how long ago. Watch sizes have gone up and down throughout the years. There was a time when extremely small watches were in fashion. Much like the tiny cellphones of the late '90s/ early '00s, the smaller and smaller watches were a testament to the advancing technology of the day. Nowadays, 37 and 38mm watches are SMALL compared to what is in fashion. IMO, they are a good size for the average man. Personally, I wear a slightly larger version of the Seiko 5 Military because my wrist can pull it off easily.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm impressed with the looks of the Orient Bambino, but at 44 mm it would look ridiculous on my puny wrist. Heck, I need a ladies dive watch!


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> Anything in the Seiko 5 Military line in automatic should fit the bill. They usually run about $60.


I received one as a Christmas present this year. I was looking for a casual weekend watch but find myself wearing it a few days a week to work.

A good choice.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

leisureclass said:


> These are very nice looking watches, but doesn't the largeness of the dial take away from the classic look for anybody? The mid-century Hamiltons (and similar) that these are imitating were not 37 or 38 mm, they were more like 33 or 34. I know this probably sounds like nitpicking, but I currently wear a Timex that's 35mm across and were it any larger it would look ridiculous on me.


The Seiko 5 shown earlier is only 37mm in diameter. It's a pretty small watch by modern standards.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Anything in the Seiko 5 Military line in automatic should fit the bill. They usually run about $60.


+1. I've worn mine every day for 3 years. Works great with Central Watch straps.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Topsider said:


> The Seiko 5 shown earlier is only 37mm in diameter. It's a pretty small watch by modern standards.


This is the Trad forum, since when do we care about modern standards?? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

leisureclass said:


> This is the Trad forum, since when do we care about modern standards?? :icon_smile_wink:


You must be thinking of a different Trad forum.


----------



## AJW (Nov 29, 2012)

Captain America said:


> I think I'd have a hard time telling time because of the prominent minute markers on the dial; looking at this Citizen:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EQS1JW/ref=gno_cart_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


This is a great watch, I've had mine for five months now. I was between this model and the seiko five, but decided on this one as I liked that the solar powered quartz requires such little maintenance. Either watch would be a great choice.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Topsider said:


> That's the model with the green dial. Here's the black dial version, which is what the OP is after.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK809-Automatic-Black-Canvas/dp/B002SSUQFG/ref=pd_sbs_watch_2


Im looking to pick this up as my first military style watch and I want to swap nylon bands on it. Do I need to pick up a spring bar tool for this?


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm cheap. I took an old tiny screwdriver, wound up the Dremel tool, and notched its flat. This equates to a spring bar tool. Takes less than 5 minutes to do.

AJW: any more comments on the Citizen? The amazon.com review has a lot of folks whining that the second hand doesn't match up to the seconds markings. . . unfortunately, that's a pet peeve area of mine for a watch. I kind of expect the manufacturers to figure out how to make it all fit together.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

mrm21711 said:


> Im looking to pick this up as my first military style watch and I want to swap nylon bands on it. Do I need to pick up a spring bar tool for this?


A spring bar tool makes it easier, but any small, pointed tool will usually work. Once you have the two-piece factory strap off and reinstall the spring bars, you can simply slide the nylon straps on and change them without removing the spring bars again.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a Citizens Eco-Drive titanium diver of some sort (it appears to be significantly smaller than current offerings) that I received as a gift. It's probably 8 years old. It keeps perfect time and the second hands line up just right, as long as the watch stays full charged. I keep it on my dresser in direct sunlight and wear it about once a month and it is just fine.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Spring bar tools are cheap and durable. Not a bad thing to own if you're into watches. You will only need one.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I have no experience with the inexpensive mechanical watches, but I have been experimenting with different Citizen Eco-Drive models for several years. They go with me into the mountains, desert. etc., where I am too fussy to take my treasured Rolex Explorer I. The Eco-Drives have all been reliable, robust and accurate. They function in temperatures from over 100 degrees F. to under -15 degrees F. If I were returning to the military, an Eco-Drive would be my choice.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

mrm21711 said:


> Im looking to pick this up as my first military style watch and I want to swap nylon bands on it. Do I need to pick up a spring bar tool for this?


You don't need a spring tool to swap bands out. Just thread the band through and there you go.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> You don't need a spring tool to swap bands out. Just thread the band through and there you go.


The nylon band that comes with it from the factory is not a NATO style. It's a two-piece band that needs the spring bars removed to swap out. I have a spring bar tool but I much prefer the small eyeglass screwdrivers you get at the supermarket checkout. After you remove the original band, any NATO or Zulu style band will thread through.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks. Good data to know. I do wonder about the second hand lining up though; years back I had a quartz Jaz that would not, frustrating to glance at, I eventually took it to a jeweler and hand the second hand taken off.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you are willing to spend a little more you could avoid the frustrations of quartz watches and wear a bit of history on your wrist. The old Hamilton mechanical field watches (issued in the 1950's and 1960's) are still to be found in good condition and at reasonable prices. You will pay a little more, but you will have a nice vintage watch that can go up in value, while the quartz options are going to depreciate eventually into the garbage can!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

godan said:


> I have no experience with the inexpensive mechanical watches, but I have been experimenting with different Citizen Eco-Drive models for several years. They go with me into the mountains, desert. etc., where I am too fussy to take my treasured Rolex Explorer I. The Eco-Drives have all been reliable, robust and accurate. They function in temperatures from over 100 degrees F. to under -15 degrees F. If I were returning to the military, an Eco-Drive would be my choice.


That's a sensible thing to do, and I've never read anything but praise for Eco-Drives. The Rolex can no doubt handle almost anything you dish out, but why expose a treasure to abuse needlessly?

That's the beauty of the low-end Seiko automatics. They can take plenty of abuse...but if, somehow, you manage to break one--and that would take some real effort--one can just buy a new one. I own a Seiko with the same movement as that Seiko 5 and find it to be rugged and accurate. Perfect for a field watch, which, by definition, will be exposed to more abuse than a dress watch. Reports on their accuracy seems to vary, but mine is spot on. I'm sure the average Seiko 5 is less accurate than the average Rolex or any other expensive mechanical watch, but the difference is much less than the price difference would suggest. Which is why anyone who absolutely needs to know exactly the precise time down to the second--few of us do--really shouldn't mess around with mechanical watches.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, right. I removed mine a while back with an eyeglass screwdriver. Forgot all about that.


----------



## AJW (Nov 29, 2012)

Captain America said:


> Thanks. Good data to know. I do wonder about the second hand lining up though; years back I had a quartz Jaz that would not, frustrating to glance at, I eventually took it to a jeweler and hand the second hand taken off.


Looking down at my wrist, the second hand appears to line up without issue.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Anything in the Seiko 5 Military line in automatic should fit the bill. They usually run about $60.


Some of the 1-star reviews on Amazon about the durability of the movement and the lack of precise timekeeping are concerning. Any truth to these concerns? Or are these sour grapes from folks who may have abused the watch?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Some of the 1-star reviews on Amazon about the durability of the movement and the lack of precise timekeeping are concerning. Any truth to these concerns? Or are these sour grapes from folks who may have abused the watch?


I don't have that exact watch, but I do have a watch with a 7S** movement and I can vouch for how robust it is. The only issues I've had with it was after I spent a day hand-digging post holes with it on my wrist. It started running about 20 seconds fast per minute! Without getting too technical (balance wheel spring looped over regulator pins), I simply gave the watch a good whack against a hard surface on the side of the case opposite the crown, dial facing down and it went back to normal. It's been fine ever since.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Some of the 1-star reviews on Amazon about the durability of the movement and the lack of precise timekeeping are concerning. Any truth to these concerns? Or are these sour grapes from folks who may have abused the watch?


Those are most likely idjits. The Seiko movements are great.

Also, they can be regulated...

I got a cheap app on appstore and regulated 2 7S26 movements myself


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Those are most likely idjits. The Seiko movements are great.
> 
> Also, they can be regulated...
> 
> I got a cheap app on appstore and regulated 2 7S26 movements myself


What's the app called?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> What's the app called?


Kello

I used the hands free, placing the watch directly on the mic. I was short on time


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Found it, how did you know what to do with the watch?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Anything in the Seiko 5 Military line in automatic should fit the bill. They usually run about $60.


If it helps, I got this for Christmas, it works well, and I'm actually in the military, so I'd say it meets the qualifications all the way round. I really do like it. On the other hand, however, if authenticity is desired, most on deployments have beater watches. I bought a little RAM Instrument black faced watch (quartz, battery) for $20 off Amazon and NATO strapped it.

I can't say Hamilton field watches are going to be any great bargain, there's a ton of people out there turned on to them by GQ and a bunch of other magazines who spotlighted them for a few years. If sub $100 is what you want, you're looking at the best option with the Seiko 5.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Found some "action shots" on Amazon. These aren't mine.


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

Timex Expeditions and Casio G Shocks are what actual soldiers wear in the field. Under $100, dependable and accurate. I speak from experience.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

poorboy said:


> Timex Expeditions


I have owned a quartz Timex Expedition for about two years now. Bought it at Walmart for a surprisingly small amount. It keeps time beautifully. My only complaint is that the ticking of the watch is EXTREMELY loud.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I don't have that exact watch, but I do have a watch with a 7S** movement and I can vouch for how robust it is. The only issues I've had with it was after I spent a day hand-digging post holes with it on my wrist. It started running about 20 seconds fast per minute! Without getting too technical (balance wheel spring looped over regulator pins), I simply gave the watch a good whack against a hard surface on the side of the case opposite the crown, dial facing down and it went back to normal. It's been fine ever since.


Thank you Hardline and Bjorn. Very tempted now...


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

poorboy said:


> Timex Expeditions and Casio G Shocks are what actual soldiers wear in the field. Under $100, dependable and accurate. I speak from experience.


In addition to the Citizen Eco-Drives, I have also been trying G-Shocks in the field. They too are solid and dependable, with a different appearance and combination of features. The buttons on some G-Shock models can be elusive when one is wearing heavy gloves or mittens.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

godan said:


> In addition to the Citizen Eco-Drives, I have also been trying G-Shocks in the field. They too are solid and dependable, with a different appearance and combination of features. The buttons on some G-Shock models can be elusive when one is wearing heavy gloves or mittens.


I used to wear a Timex Iron Man with big buttons designed for runners. The buttons were always getting pressed as I went about my business, meaning that often I was inadvertently changing the watch settings. Drove me crazy. I replaced that watch with a G-shock.

The G-shock is fantastic and would be my top choice for, say, combat or heavy manual labor. And yes, real military guys use those or other black plastic digitals and not fancy "tactical" stuff--I work for the military and am often in meetings with groups of soldiers, whose watch choices do not escape me if the meetings are long enough for me to get bored. I used it as my casual/adventure/vacation watch until I started spending all my vacations with my wife's family and found that I also needed a vacation/adventure watch that could handle dinner parties at which one wore nice chinos/shirts/shoes, often with people I didn't know and wanted to make a good impression on for my wife's sake and that of the in-laws. Or pack two watches. So I did lots of research and decided that a cheap Seiko auto--either a field watch or a dive watch--was probably my best option as something tough yet sufficiently dressy (let's be honest, an Omega Planet Ocean or Rolex Sub would have been sweet, had I the bucks). I almost bought the field watch discussed here but ended up with an SKX013 dive watch when I saw one with a nice after-market bracelet for sale, used but mint, for very little money. It has the same 7s-series movement as the field watch and is probably made in the same Malaysian factory. I'm pretty sure the watch will outlive me (as my grand-father's seiko auto outlived him and finds its way to my wrist from time to time). As for accuracy, once I glanced at both the watch and my radio alarm clock at home and realized that the watch was off. So I pulled out my phone to get an accurate time...and reset the radio alarm clock. The SKX was fine. It's rare that one can find something so cheap yet so well made.


----------



## Esc8p (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko watches (green, blue, and black) are on sale at Amazon for $55 shipped right now. Not too bad of a price.

Green
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK805...ie=UTF8&qid=1362301802&sr=1-5&keywords=SNK807

Black
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK809...ie=UTF8&qid=1362301802&sr=1-2&keywords=SNK807

Blue
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK807-Automatic-Canvas-Strap/dp/B006CHML4I/ref=sr_1_1?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1362301802&sr=1-1&keywords=SNK807


----------



## teekayvee (Sep 13, 2008)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I have owned a quartz Timex Expedition for about two years now. Bought it at Walmart for a surprisingly small amount. It keeps time beautifully. My only complaint is that the ticking of the watch is EXTREMELY loud.


That's been my experience with Timex as well. I used to wear my watch in bed (just a stupid habit) but had to give up when I started wearing my Timex, that's how loud it is. (I no longer wear any watch in bed.) If that sort of thing bothers you, stay away from Timex. But accurate it is!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I am wondering if there are anyone in the forums has experience with either of these watches. I am trying to find one to give to my brother. From what I understand they are Luminox Navy Seals series. If you would also be able to tell me where I may find one under 100.00 if that is even possible, used is not a problem. I prefer it that way.















Any information is much appreciated.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dmontez said:


> I am wondering if there are anyone in the forums has experience with either of these watches. I am trying to find one to give to my brother. From what I understand they are Luminox Navy Seals series. If you would also be able to tell me where I may find one under 100.00 if that is even possible, used is not a problem. I prefer it that way.
> 
> View attachment 7125
> View attachment 7126
> ...


The best you'll probably do new for a Luminox 3001 is Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Luminox-Mens-3001-Original-Watch/dp/B000F1OGWW


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I did see that one. I was really hoping I would be able to find a used one though.



hardline_42 said:


> The best you'll probably do new for a Luminox 3001 is Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/Luminox-Mens-3001-Original-Watch/dp/B000F1OGWW


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Dmontez said:


> I am wondering if there are anyone in the forums has experience with either of these watches. I am trying to find one to give to my brother. From what I understand they are Luminox Navy Seals series. If you would also be able to tell me where I may find one under 100.00 if that is even possible, used is not a problem. I prefer it that way.
> 
> View attachment 7125
> View attachment 7126
> ...


I believe they have a good reputation on the watch forums. My uncle wears one and lives it.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> The best you'll probably do new for a Luminox 3001 is Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/Luminox-Mens-3001-Original-Watch/dp/B000F1OGWW


Before buying at even Amazon's low price, it would be worthwhile to read the reviews, especially the convincing negative ones.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Dmontez said:


> I am wondering if there are anyone in the forums has experience with either of these watches. I am trying to find one to give to my brother. From what I understand they are Luminox Navy Seals series. If you would also be able to tell me where I may find one under 100.00 if that is even possible, used is not a problem. I prefer it that way.
> 
> View attachment 7125
> View attachment 7126
> ...


It'll be tough to fine one of those <$100. I'd be wary of a used one, as well, as they're typically used pretty hard. FWIW, those "Navy Seals" watches aren't really military issue. If you want the real deal (i.e., US gov't. supplier), look at Marathon (also not likely to be had <$100). https://www.marathonwatch.com


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Topsider,

Thanks for the info. I will pass it along to my brother. The luminox is specifially what he had asked for. Most likely his boss, or someone at the gun club recently obtained one, and he is just wanting to "keep up with the Jones'" so when I asked him what he wanted for his birthday he sent those pictures to me.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Dmontez said:


> Topsider,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I will pass it along to my brother. The luminox is specifially what he had asked for. Most likely his boss, or someone at the gun club recently obtained one, and he is just wanting to "keep up with the Jones'" so when I asked him what he wanted for his birthday he sent those pictures to me.


Interesting: My uncle who wear's one is a gun enthusiast and is active in clubs and what not. I suspect Luminox might be fashionable in that particular sub-culture.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> Interesting: My uncle who wear's one is a gun enthusiast and is active in clubs and what not. I suspect Luminox might be fashionable in that particular sub-culture.


That is interesting. When I had asked him it was the day after he had gotten back from a skeet shoot with 500 teams of 2 people. I wonder how many of them were wearing luminox..


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Topsider said:


> It'll be tough to fine one of those <$100. I'd be wary of a used one, as well, as they're typically used pretty hard. FWIW, those "Navy Seals" watches aren't really military issue. If you want the real deal (i.e., US gov't. supplier), look at Marathon (also not likely to be had <$100). https://www.marathonwatch.com


An instance where a little bit of research goes a long way. The Navy does not issue watches to SWO's assigned to SEAL teams. And in this case being a supplier is dubious as well considering Marathon is a Canadian company. MoD in the UK uses another Canadian company for issue to some of it's dive focused servicemen...


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a gun "enthusiast" and I wear a Luminox about half the time but I never knew there was a connection. 

FWIW, the old Navy SEAL watches (which is a misnomer as there is no real "official" watch) were ok but the non-sapphire crystal scratched pretty easily. I ended up giving it to my son. Currently, I have one with a stainless case and sapphire crystal and it has held up really well over the last four years requiring just one or two battery changes. The tritium inserts (not sure they even use tritium now) are still readable in the dark.

As someone mentioned, most .mil guys use G-shocks or something similar. As far a "the gun culture" types, in my experience, they are all over the map. The Maratacs are popular but scarce. You see a smattering of Rolexes and Omegas as well.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Eric W S said:


> An instance where a little bit of research goes a long way. The Navy does not issue watches to SWO's assigned to SEAL teams. And in this case being a supplier is dubious as well considering Marathon is a Canadian company.


Here's a little bit of research for you. 

https://www.broadarrow.net



> "At present, only Marathon Watch Company holds the contract to supply gaseous tritium luminous timepieces to the United States Government."


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, this one's mine. Note the white-on-black date window. Some photos show black-on-white lettering, but I think this looks better.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Topsider said:


> OK, this one's mine. Note the white-on-black date window. Some photos show black-on-white lettering, but I think this looks better.


That is a great looking watch!

From what I've seen here I think the seiko 5 is my next purchase..


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I am almost ready to purchase that Seiko 5 as pictured above, but I was wondering from any experienced owners what you think of the accuracy. I'm reading on the Amazon reviews that it gains about 10 sec/day which seems like an awful lot over time. Any information on this?


----------



## AJW (Nov 29, 2012)

adoucett said:


> I am almost ready to purchase that Seiko 5 as pictured above, but I was wondering from any experienced owners what you think of the accuracy. I'm reading on the Amazon reviews that it gains about 10 sec/day which seems like an awful lot over time. Any information on this?


It's an automatic, so it's not going to keep time as well as a watch with a quartz movement. It will require a bit more resetting than your average timex, but it's incredibly reliable for an auto at this price.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

adoucett said:


> I am almost ready to purchase that Seiko 5 as pictured above, but I was wondering from any experienced owners what you think of the accuracy. I'm reading on the Amazon reviews that it gains about 10 sec/day which seems like an awful lot over time. Any information on this?


I've owned mine for years and I've got it right where I want it at -3 seconds or so a day. These don't necessarily come regulated from the factory and the movement settles a bit over time as well. Gaining 10 seconds a day out of the box is not bad. If you give it some time, it'll gain less and less until it settles into it's groove. Once that happens, you can regulate it to your liking and it'll be no less accurate than any other automatic watch.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't realize it was a kinetic movement. Just like my higher-end seiko except that one is a quartz kinetic 

Pulled the trigger on it in blue, I usually have fun setting watches every so often anyways.

Protip:

Call *1-(202)-762-1401 *for an automated atomic time service run by the US Naval Observatory. Very useful for setting your watch on the go!


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Speaking of the Seiko 5's, the military-ish one on the nylon band is $55 at Amazon. I haven't seen it that low at Amazon for a couple years.

And I use USNO's website to set mine about once a month.


----------



## AlfaNovember (Jun 27, 2011)

My Seiko 5 has been reliable for the last 3 years of occasional wear. I habitually check my watch against the weekly emergency siren test at noon on Tuesday; the Seiko is generally within a minute. 

Has anybody seen the beige version (SNK803K2) in person? I can't tell how serious they are about "beige"; what I want is an off-white watch in this style for use on a brown leather strap. Hamilton style for less than Hamilton money.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> I've owned mine for years and I've got it right where I want it at -3 seconds or so a day. These don't necessarily come regulated from the factory and the movement settles a bit over time as well. Gaining 10 seconds a day out of the box is not bad. If you give it some time, it'll gain less and less until it settles into it's groove. Once that happens, you can regulate it to your liking and it'll be no less accurate than any other automatic watch.


I've had similar results from my watch with the same movement, although I've never timed it properly. I would say its at least as accurate as one needs a watch to be. I've never noticed a problem. One has to spend a lot more money to get a mechanical watch that's more accurate, and I doubt you would notice the difference,


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> I've had similar results from my watch with the same movement, although I've never timed it properly. I would say its at least as accurate as one needs a watch to be. I've never noticed a problem. One has to spend a lot more money to get a mechanical watch that's more accurate, and I doubt you would notice the difference,


Can these less-expensive mechanical Seiko watches be returned to the factory/dealer/US headquarter for periodic maintenance? Five years approach maintenance cycle for higher end watches, so I wonder whether the Seikos can be maintained or just tossed when they reach the end of their service life. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread, which has taught me much more than I knew before about the more affordable mechanicals.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

These can be maintained for as long as a high end piece. Easier, really, given the availability of parts. But it makes little economic sense given the cost of buying new.

You should get ten years out of these things without servicing.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Captain America said:


> I think I'd have a hard time telling time because of the prominent minute markers on the dial; looking at this Citizen:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EQS1JW/ref=gno_cart_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Coming very late to this thread. I have the Citizen, and until I managed to pop one of the lug spring thingies I wore it almost every day.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

godan said:


> Can these less-expensive mechanical Seiko watches be returned to the factory/dealer/US headquarter for periodic maintenance? Five years approach maintenance cycle for higher end watches, so I wonder whether the Seikos can be maintained or just tossed when they reach the end of their service life. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread, which has taught me much more than I knew before about the more affordable mechanicals.


The Seikos can be maintained, and quite easily/cheaply at that. The only problem is that the cost of the service can easily equal or even surpass the cost of a brand new watch.

However, if you've ever had a watch serviced, you know it comes back looking brand new with new seals, lube, new crystal(s), polished case, repaired/reapplied lume and markers, and a REGULATED movement, which is more than can be said of a "new" watch that's possibly been sitting in a dusty warehouse for years.

My personal criteria is, if the cost of servicing the watch is less than to just slightly higher than the cost of the watch brand new, I'll chose to have it serviced. Aside from generating less waste, I don't have to deal with breaking in a new movement or paying to have it regulated separately, and the results are sometimes better than what i could get new.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Hardline: Thanks. That is just exactly what I wanted to know. The cost of maintaining a Seiko is clearly dramatically lower than the cost of a similar procedure on a Rolex. Of course, the initial prices are much different, too.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Part of the difference is that with Rolex, one tends to want to entrust one's watch to a super-certified, authorized, blah blah facility, and perhaps send the watch all the way back to Switzerland for the full spa treatment. With these Seikos, there's a whole network of watchmakers who may or may not be certified by somebody, guys who may work out of strip malls or their home basements, but do excellent work. Some have web pages, but in generally you can track them down via the watch-oriented forums like watchuseek.

By the way, here's a good recent run-down of cheap automatic watches:

https://dappered.com/2013/03/best-automatic-watch-deals-spring-2013/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Dappered+%28Dappered%29


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> By the way, here's a good recent run-down of cheap automatic watches:
> 
> https://dappered.com/2013/03/best-automatic-watch-deals-spring-2013/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Dappered+%28Dappered%29


That Orient Bambino looks like a great daily-wear dress watch. I wish it didn't have the date window, but not bad at all.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> That Orient Bambino looks like a great daily-wear dress watch. I wish it didn't have the date window, but not bad at all.


The Orients are much better looking than the equivalent Seikos, the SARY line, which I don't like at all:
https://www.google.com/search?q=sei...Hj0gGS_YH4CA&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1068&bih=546


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

tocqueville said:


> By the way, here's a good recent run-down of cheap automatic watches:
> 
> https://dappered.com/2013/03/best-automatic-watch-deals-spring-2013/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Dappered+%28Dappered%29


Cool link. Thanks!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Part of the difference is that with Rolex, one tends to want to entrust one's watch to a super-certified, authorized, blah blah facility, and perhaps send the watch all the way back to Switzerland for the full spa treatment. With these Seikos, there's a whole network of watchmakers who may or may not be certified by somebody, guys who may work out of strip malls or their home basements, but do excellent work. Some have web pages, but in generally you can track them down via the watch-oriented forums like watchuseek.
> 
> By the way, here's a good recent run-down of cheap automatic watches:
> 
> https://dappered.com/2013/03/best-automatic-watch-deals-spring-2013/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Dappered+%28Dappered%29


That Tissot Carson looks nice. Very good list


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Anything in the Seiko 5 Military line in automatic should fit the bill. They usually run about $60.


Took delivery on this watch a week ago. My initial impression is that the watch is more handsome in person than in the photo. It's a good deal at the current price. I plan to wear it only on the weekends. This past weekend, the watch kept time very accurately. Very happy so far. Going forward, I don't expect it to be as accurate as a quartz watch, but I don't need it to be.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Took delivery on this watch a week ago. My initial impression is that the watch is more handsome in person than in the photo. It's a good deal at the current price. I plan to wear it only on the weekends. This past weekend, the watch kept time very accurately. Very happy so far. Going forward, I don't expect it to be as accurate as a quartz watch, but I don't need it to be.


Congrats on a great looking watch and a good deal, to boot! It will most likely run a bit fast for a while until the movement settles in but, if you give it some time, it should run within a few seconds of a quartz.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Does the second hand match the dial markings or is it off? I'm still conflicted between this Seiko and the Citizen.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Captain America said:


> Does the second hand match the dial markings or is it off? I'm still conflicted between this Seiko and the Citizen.


The Seiko is an automatic movement and doesn't really ever need to match the markings like a quartz should. Unlike a quartz movement, where the second hand moves once per second, the second hand on an automatic moves several times per second so that it appears to "sweep." The more beats per minute a movement has, the smoother the sweep (and, generally, the more expensive the watch). Here's a video clip of the Seiko in question:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Just because it's an interesting comparison to make, here's a vid of a watch at the other end of the watch spectrum, a Grand Seiko high beat, which will run you something like $6k, I think. Smooooth:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

And here's a watch with the only kind of movement I know of that doesn't beat at all and is completely smooth, the Seiko Spring Drive. It ain't cheap:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ I'd take a Grand Seiko over a Rolex any day of the week!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> ^^ I'd take a Grand Seiko over a Rolex any day of the week!


Me, too! Although if I had that kind of dough to spend on watches, I'd probably stop first at the little town of Glashütte.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

If you want something crazy... check this out.






The Tag Heuer Mikrotimer, which retails for a pretty penny (if at all).


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

That is crazy. Though silly, since it's impossible to use. I dislike pointless complications. Although i think the real point of this is to revive Tag's reputation for technical prowess.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I have both the Seiko 5 and Momentum titanium quartz. I wore the Seiko for about 6 months every day and found it to be accurate enough for my needs. I recently went back to my Seiko kinetic because it is thinner. For $65 I think the Seiko 5 is a good deal.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Took delivery on this watch a week ago. My initial impression is that the watch is more handsome in person than in the photo. It's a good deal at the current price. I plan to wear it only on the weekends. This past weekend, the watch kept time very accurately. Very happy so far. Going forward, I don't expect it to be as accurate as a quartz watch, but I don't need it to be.


*Followup: *This watch keeps time more accurately than I initially thought it would. Planning to wear it only on the weekends, I expected it to stop some time during the week, and I would have to reset it every Saturday morning. However, I may not have to do that. I was surprised to find that the watch was still accurate Monday evening after sitting around for 24 hours on my dresser. I wore it for 2 hours that evening and noticed that it was still accurate on Tuesday evening. I've since taken to wearing it every evening for a couple of hours. That seems like all the time necessary to keep the watch wound. I hope this keeps up.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> *Followup: *This watch keeps time more accurately than I initially thought it would. Planning to wear it only on the weekends, I expected it to stop some time during the week, and I would have to reset it every Saturday morning. However, I may not have to do that. I was surprised to find that the watch was still accurate Monday evening after sitting around for 24 hours on my dresser. I wore it for 2 hours that evening and noticed that it was still accurate on Tuesday evening. I've since taken to wearing it every evening for a couple of hours. That seems like all the time necessary to keep the watch wound. I hope this keeps up.


Glad to hear you're liking the watch. The power reserve on that movement should be anywhere from ~ 40-48 hours, so you could probably wear it every other day and never have to reset it.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

snowhillpond: 

does the dial marking get any easier to read? The minute markings confuse me.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Captain America said:


> snowhillpond:
> 
> does the dial marking get any easier to read? The minute markings confuse me.


Cap, if you can tolerate a slightly larger watch (41mm), there is another Seiko 5 military that has Arabic numerals for the hours and only a chapter ring with second markings:

It is a bit more expensive because the movement has 23 jewels instead of 21.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0043R5WP4/


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Captain America said:


> snowhillpond:
> 
> does the dial marking get any easier to read? The minute markings confuse me.


CA, I've worn analog watches all my life, so the position of the hands is sufficient for me to tell the time. So the minute markings are not as confusing to me as it would be for someone else.

Per Hardline, there are other watches with more traditional markings that might appeal to you. I'm not sure if Hardline gets a commission from Seiko, but I cannot complain. The watches he has shown us are handsome indeed.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I'm not sure if Hardline gets a commission from Seiko, but I cannot complain. The watches he has shown us are handsome indeed.


Ha! If only. I already went through this whole exercise when I decided I didn't want to keep banging my expensive watches into door frames but didn't want to completely give up on looks and quality. Seiko kept coming up as the obvious answer.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Ha! If only. I already went through this whole exercise when I decided I didn't want to keep banging my expensive watches into door frames but didn't want to completely give up on looks and quality. Seiko kept coming up as the obvious answer.


Well, thank you again for the recommendation (and photo). I'm very happy with my watch.


----------

